# En amont / en aval



## aer_75

Nota de moderación:

Este hilo queda cerrado y no admite ningún mensaje más, ya que le hemos dado la vuelta a las distintas formas de traducir la expresión, tanto en sentido real como en sentido figurado, y según contextos muy distintos.
Inútil volver a preguntar por estas dos expresiones, remitiremos siempre a la lectura de este hilo.

Muchas gracias a todos los que han participado y ayudado a resolver los distintos aspectos de la traducción.

Las moderadoras.
_____________________________


Hola me podeis ayudar con esta frase?muchas gracias
Tour à leur volonté de stopper les flux de clandestins le plus en amont possible.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Toda la voluntad concentrada en detener el flujo de clandestinos lo más de raiz posible.

*en amont* (rio arriba, cerca del nacimiento del rio, ver también *en aval*)


----------



## lpfr

Todo a sus voluntades de parar el flujo de clandestinos lo más arriba/[cerca del origen] posible.


----------



## Mirelia

marcoszorrilla said:


> Toda la voluntad concentrada en detener el flujo de clandestinos lo más de raiz posible.
> 
> *en amont* (rio arriba, cerca del nacimiento del rio, ver también *en aval*)


 
Muy de acuerdo. 

Aunque la fórmula "tout à leur volonté" suena más bien a "dependía de su voluntad (decisión, etc.) detener el flujo...". En la traducción de marcoszorrilla se trata de algo en plena efectuación; en esta otra, se expondría una condición para que eso se realice. 

Habrá que ver otras opiniones.


----------



## Jalisco07

Mirelia said:


> Muy de acuerdo.
> 
> Aunque la fórmula "tout à leur volonté" suena más bien a "dependía de su voluntad (decisión, etc.) detener el flujo...". En la traducción de marcoszorrilla se trata de algo en plena efectuación; en esta otra, se expondría una condición para que eso se realice.
> 
> Habrá que ver otras opiniones.


 
Bon soir. Buenas tardes.

Estoy de acuerdo con esta interpretación y no con el resto. 

Tout a leur volonté: dependía de su voluntad
                            estaba en sus manos
                            quedaba a su voluntad

Hasta pronto. À bientôt.


----------



## lpfr

Perdonen, pero "tour à leur volonté" no quiere decir "dependía de su voluntad". Para mí quiere decir que "[como] ponen/ponían todos sus esfuerzos en...".
  En general todas las expresiones de tipo "tout à" significan literalmente "todo a", es decir toda la dedicación, todos los esfuerzos, toda la atención, etc. dirigida/dedicada a...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Es evidente que, una vez más nos falta, el contexto y la frase entera. 

Tout à quelque chose: volcados en, empeñados en, pensando solo en, dedicados por completo a...

El hecho es que "tout à" da siempre la imagen de una dedicación completa que hace que te olvidas del resto.

Pero nos falta una parte de la frase para entenderla. Así no quiere decir nada.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches. bonne nuit,

- Entregados a la voluntad...
- Impregnados de la voluntad...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jalisco07

Bon soir. Buenas noches.

Gracias C&M. Me voy a comprar un perro a ver si logro un poco más de sabiduría.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Empeñados en detener los flujos de clandestinos en el origen.


----------



## Mirelia

¡Cuánto se aprende en este foro!

(Martine, por favor, no lo borres!)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

_Emperrado _pertenece al registro familiar, Víctor. _Tout à leur volonté_ no. Aunque da perfectamente la idea.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Magnificat

Hola,
por favor necesito una traducción aproximada, o una explicación de sentido. Mil gracias.

La frase en cuestión reza:
"En amont de son animosité à l'égard de Claudine, sa confiance en lui était demeurée intacte, et à l'approche de la soirée, cet amont avait resurgit."


----------



## Gévy

Hola Magnificat:

En amont es una expresión que viene de mont /montagne ( hacia la montaña) y que se opone a "en aval" (hacia el valle).

De allí se extendió la expresión a:

En amont: más arriba, antes, más allá, por encima

En aval: más abajo, después

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Magnificat said:


> Gracias Víctor Pérez. La frase en cuestión reza:
> "En amont de son animosité à l'égard de Claudine, sa confiance en lui était demeurée intacte, et à l'approche de la soirée, cet amont avait resurgit."


 

Me desorienta el segundo *amont* de la frase. ¿Puedes comprobar que es así en el original?


----------



## Magnificat

Hola, Gévy,
gracias por tu información, muy útil. bisous à toi aussi

Sí, Víctor Pérez, así es en el original. Te agradezco. La respuesta de Gévy me sirve. Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## ktapollito

Hola todos!
No entiendo en amont et en aval.

Viene así del francés:
Le patrimoine tel qu'on le comprend aujourd'hui - aussi bien en amont qu'en aval du musée- est en train de changer profondément la dynamique des cultures.

Mi intento:
El patrimonio tal como lo entendemos hoy, tanto en  como en del museo, está cambiando profundamente la dinámica de las culturas.

He intentado buscarla como expresión, pero la encuentro por separado y no en un sentido que pueda aplicar aquí.
Gracias de antemano por sus aportes,
Cata


----------



## Cosaco

¿desde el principio al fin?


----------



## Cosaco

Cambié de idea: desde el origen hasta el fin


----------



## lpfr

"en amont" significa río arriba y "en aval" río abajo. Aquí debe significar "antes y después". Pero no veo el patrimonio correr de "río arriba" o antes, atravesar el museo y salir después río abajo. 
  Tal vez quiere decir que la cultura que va de "río arriba" (los científicos, o los expertos) y pasando por el museo termina "río abajo" en el público.


----------



## Cosaco

Cuando miras al río 'en amont' ves el origen, cuando miras el río 'en aval' ves el fin.


----------



## gustave

la chaîne du patrimoine .
je pense que l'amont c'est la propriété privée du patrimoine (les tableaux qu'on a chez nous ...). L'aval ...?


----------



## lunar

Hola a todos,
**** Respuesta a mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)

2ª me parece que la primera parte de la frase hizo alvidar la segunda: *en amont.* ¿Creen que la proposición _de raíz _de marcozorrilla es la más válida?


----------



## Sukai

¿Como se traduce "travail en amont"?
No hay contexto
Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

¿trabajo anterior? ¿de preparación?¿previo?


----------



## Sukai

ah!! buena idea, gracias!!


----------



## Chloe07

Sé que hay varios hilos con está palabra pero aún así no estoy segura de mi traducción.
Tengo que traducir un título y no estoy muy segura de la traducción de "en amont". Siento no tener más contexto.

"Revoir en amont la procédure"
Intento: 
"Volver a ver (o revisar) antes el procedimiento"

Qué os parece?

gracias!!


----------



## Domtom

-
Véase el procedimiento más arriba.

(Me parece, ¿eh?)


----------



## grandluc

"retroceder en el procedimiento" sería otra opción


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hola,
Vuélvase a revisar el procedimiento más arriba.


----------



## totor

Además del clásico *río arriba*, que no tiene nada que ver en este contexto  , tienes las siguientes opciones:

*más arriba; por encima; anterior; antes; hacia atrás*.

¡Bienvenida al foro!


----------



## Chloe07

Gracias!!!Acabo de descubrir este foro hace poco y me parece estupendo. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y sugerencias, yo también intentaré ayudaros en todo lo que pueda


----------



## Araceli Herrera

Queridos amigos,
Ya sé que esta expresión ha salido varias veces en el foro, pero, aunque he seguido todos los hilos, no consigo entender su sentido en este contexto. ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?
Se trata de un manual de uso de una máquina para enrollar, y el contexto es el siguiente:
_Sauf éventuels accords contractuels diffèrents, les arrangements suivants sont à la charge du Client:
- tout éventuel dispositif de sécurité *en amont et en aval* des machines d’alimentation de l’énergie (comme interrupteurs, différentiels, installations de mise à terre, vannes de sécurité, etc.);
_ 
Muchísimas gracias!
Un abrazo,
Araceli


----------



## Araceli Herrera

Mil gracias por tu clara y detallada explicación, Domtom. Ahora lo entiendo perfectamente.
Saludos,
Araceli


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido (casi) con Domtom.
Puedes decir: tanto *por arriba *como* por abajo* del museo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En seguridad de máquinas, indicar correctamente el sentido del flujo de la energía invisible es de suma importancia ya que cualquier confusión puede causar daños personales o materiales.
En electricidad, neumática e hidráulica, el flujo de la energía correspondiente -corriente eléctrica, aire comprimido y líquido hidráulico, respectivamente- tiene un origen y un final. Dentro de sus conductores, cables eléctricos o tubos, la energía se desplaza de *aguas arriba* a *aguas abajo*, como un río: *d'amont en aval.* 
Las indicaciones _arriba _y _abajo_ pueden prestar a confusión haciendo pensar en zonas _superiores_ o _inferiores_ de la máquina, que nada tienen que ver con el desplazamiento de la energía. Ante ese riesgo, no se debe dudar en utilizar la terminología precisa al uso: *aguas arriba *y* aguas abajo*. 


(*Gurb*, te recuerdo que lo del *museo* pertenece al capítulo de junio )


----------



## Domtom

Desde luego que hay que tener claros estos conceptos, pues en ello nos va la vida.

A veces _"en amunt" _no se traduce: _desconectar la alimentación eléctrica en el fusible o interruptor automático = coupez l'alimentation au niveau d'un fusible ou d'un disjocteur en amunt._ Otras veces, en algunos manuales de instrucciones redactados en varias lenguas, he visto, en la red, que lo traducen por _"arriba"_, pero no cuesta nada comprobar por Google que_ "aguas arriba" _de Víctor es lo técnicamente correcto, y por el otro lado también tenemos _"aguas abajo"_.


----------



## lpfr

Veo mal la utilización de "aguas arriba" y "aguas abajo" para hablar de la alimentación eléctrica de una máquina que no trabaje con líquidos. Me parece que en esos caso se utiliza más "las entradas" y "las salidas" de la máquina.


----------



## Domtom

Monsieur tout-le-monde, el ciudadano de a pie, no dirá lo de "aguas", pero por Google, como he dicho antes, podemos comprobar la "tesis" de Víctor, por ejemplo así.

Lo de "aguas" supongo que tiene que ver con la enseñanza tradicional de la electricidad al comparar ésta con las corrientes de agua, los desniveles entre vasos comunicantes, la bomba de agua, la generación de electricidad por medio de las cascadas y tal.

Me parece (pero no estoy seguro del todo) que en francés "en amont" "en aval" no sólo es con respecto a un fusible, un interruptor automático u otros dispositivos de protección funcionalmente similares, sino de un receptor, un motor, un transformador, en fin, todo. "En amont", todo el circuito que hay desde la entrada de dicho elemento hacia "arriba", "en aval", todo el circuito que hay hacia "abajo". Quizá en español sea igual: una sola expresión aplicada ya sea fusible o interruptor automático, ya sea bastantes más cosas en que haya una entrada de conductores y una salida de conductores. 
-


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por extraño que parezca, *Louis*, tanto en francés como en español, esa terminología es habitual en electricidad, en electrotecnia y en electromecánica, aunque no se trabaje con líquidos (así como también se usa en otros campos, tanto en francés como en español, que tienen aún menos que ver con el agua).

En efecto, *Lluís*, el paso de la electricidad por los cables es asemejado al paso del agua canalizada. De hecho, y como bien apuntas, esa es la razón por la que a la electricidad también se le llama corriente (courant). Además, en términos pedagógicos, la electricidad presenta características similares a las del agua: la intensidad (medida en Amperes), siendo el flujo de electrones que pasan a través de un cable, es asociada al caudal del agua (medida en litros /segundo) y la tensión (medida en Voltios) a la presión del agua (medida en bares).


----------



## lpfr

Debo reconocer que "aguas arriba" sí se utiliza en electricidad. Google lo confirma.

  Pero, contrariamente a Domtom, no creo que venga de la enseñanza de la electricidad y de su análogo hidráulico. Creo que simplemente una "translación" del francés "amont" y "aval".
  Solo que en francés "amont" es mucho más general de "aguas arriba", que es una traducción pobre y mala. "Aguas arriba" es "en amont d'une rivière". Pero en francés también se puede utilizar "amont" en una declividad cualquiera, incluso en la antártica, donde los ríos y las aguas escasean. Simplemente porque "amont" no está directamente relacionado con el agua sino con el monte.
  Lo mismo para "aval".

  Los análogos hidráulicos son difícilmente aplicables con corriente alternativa, y saber donde se encuentran las aguas de arriba o las de abajo es difícil cuando el arriba y el abajo cambian 50 veces por segundo.   
Y en "amont" y en "aval" de la maquina hay arribas y abajos de cada lado.

  Gracias por tu explicación Víctor, pero de esa cabuya yo tengo un rollo.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Lpfr*:

Creo que ni tú ni yo sabemos el origen de la expresión en español (siempre en este contexto, por supuesto), "aguas arriba/abajo"; pero creo, modestia aparte, que mi sospecha de que tenga algo que ver con el símil de la electricidad, aun alterna, con la corriente de agua, es más plausible que la tuya según la cual el español recurrió al francés, se fijó en las palabras "en amont/aval", las tradujo mal y, finalmente, obtuvo "aguas arriba/abajo". Puestos así, también podríamos decir que las tomó del catalán: en catalán, "amunt" significa "arriba", y "avall", "abajo".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Originalmente publicado por *lpfr*
> Debo reconocer que "aguas arriba" sí se utiliza en electricidad. Google lo confirma.
> 
> Pero, contrariamente a Domtom, no creo que venga de la enseñanza de la electricidad y de su análogo hidráulico. Creo que simplemente una "translación" del francés "amont" y "aval".


El recurso aguas arriba y aguas abajo no tiene, en efecto, nada que ver con el símil del agua dentro de una canalización, a menudo utilizado para explicar de forma sencilla el funcionamiento de la corriente eléctrica a los que no han tenido la oportunidad de estudiarlo más a fondo.





> Originalmente publicado por *lpfr*
> Solo que en francés "amont" es mucho más general de "aguas arriba", que es una traducción pobre y mala. "Aguas arriba" es "en amont d'une rivière". Pero en francés también se puede utilizar "amont" en una declividad cualquiera, incluso en la antártica, donde los ríos y las aguas escasean. Simplemente porque "amont" no está directamente relacionado con el agua sino con el monte.
> Lo mismo para "aval".


 
Pero incluso se puede usar en campos menos _acuosos_. Ej.: en amont de la hiérarchie.
La traducción ajustada, pero inexistente, quizá podría ser "almonte" y "alvalle", si me permitís la licencia. Pero el caso es que lo que tenemos es *aguas arriba* y *aguas abajo* y, sinceramente, *Louis*, no veo por qué sería una "traducción pobre y mala". No creo que nadie dijera que es una traducción de _amont et aval_. Solo es su *equivalente*.




> Originalmente publicado por *lpfr*
> Los análogos hidráulicos son difícilmente aplicables con corriente alternativa, y saber donde se encuentran las aguas de arriba o las de abajo es difícil cuando el arriba y el abajo cambian 50 veces por segundo.
> Y en "amont" y en "aval"; de la maquina hay arribas y abajos de cada lado.


Esto puede confundir al personal, *Louis*, si no explicamos, cosa que aquí no procede, que hablas de la frecuencia de la corriente (50 Hz, en Europa). Con todos los respetos, esto no aporta nada ya que no tiene nada que ver con lo que nos ocupa. 





> Originalmente publicado por *lpfr*
> Gracias por tu explicación Víctor, pero de esa cabuya yo tengo un rollo.


No dudo de ello, *Louis*, incluso lo he comprobado por tus acertadas respuestas en otros foros y por las que te felicito (yo también tengo varios rollos de esa misma _cabuya_), pero las explicaciones a las que te refieres como cabuya eran para los no iniciados.

Un saludo cariñoso, *Louis.*


----------



## Inaxio L

Bon soir,
Comment traduire en amont ici ? "Anteriormente" ??? Bon, je ne sais pas... Merci


En posant son regard exclusivement en aval et sur une jurisprudence plutôt restreinte, Hiebert peut soutenir que la Charte ne favorise pas le gouvernement central outre mesure, mais ainsi, elle évince de son analyse les effets uniformisateurs et centralisateurs de la Charte qui pèsent lourdement *en amont*, alors que les législateurs cherchent à éviter les litiges. L’approche méthodologique choisie par Hiebert a donc pour résultat de voiler les répercussions de la Charte au lieu de les clarifier


----------



## Javitxu1982

Bonjour, 

En traduisant un text divilgatif qui parle des moteurs de vehicules, j´ai trouvé la phrase suivante:

La réduction de la pollution à la source:  Il s’agit de procédés en amont, le traitement se faisant à la source au sein de la chambre de combustion.

La réduction de la pollution à la sourceAlors, je ne comprends pas si "en amont" veut dire que le procédé est effectué "à l'origin" (au contraire d´un pot catalytique, par exemple) ou si il veut dire qu' il s´agit d´une technologie qui est innovatrice (dans ce cas, on pourrait dire "tecnología de vanguardia", en espagnol).

Je serait vraiment reconnaissant si quelqu' un pouvait m´aider avec ce question.

Merce de votre aide,
Javi


----------



## TomHagen

Hola,

tengo un pequeño problema con la expresión "en aval de". El diccionario de la casa indica que significa "de más abajo de", "río abajo de". Pero en la siguiente frase no termina de cuadrarme:

Habla del sistema de producción toyotista: "basée sur la responsabilité déléguée aux ouvriers d'assurer la qualité des produits et la circulation horizontale de la information entre les groupes de ouviriers permettant à chacun de connaître par example combien de pièces il doit fourinir à ses collègues en aval de la production.

En principio lo interpretaba como "sostener", "mantener" ("cuántas piezas debe sumministrar a sus compañeros para sostener la producción"), pero me entraron las dudas y consultando me encuentro con la definición del diccionario, "de más abajo de".

¿Os parece que está bien mi interpretación de "en aval" como "para sostener"?


----------



## Paquita

Entiendo que lo que está "en aval" son los colegas... que necesitan piezas para continuar la producción.

Si estás "en amont" y yo "en aval", no puedo trabajar sin las piezas que tú fabricas.
Y estas piezas, las fabricas porque te lo mandan tus jefes o porque tú tomas iniciativas al conocer mis necesidades.
En el caso de tu texto, creo que las nociones de "responsablilidad" e "información" indican que los mismos obreros deciden qué y cuánto deben producir para satisfacer la demanda de los que trabajan después de ellos. (en aval = después)

Espera confirmación por si acaso.


----------



## uminuscula

Estoy de acuerdo con Paquita: En amont y en aval se usa por ejemplo para referirse al curso de los ríos: "en amont" es río arriba y "en aval" río abajo. Y esto, aplicado a una cadena de producción que también sigue su curso, se refiere a los que trabajan después en la cadena. 
Yo creo que para traducir la frase debes añadir alguna palabra que no está en francés, por ejemplo:
[...] que permite a cada uno saber por ejemplo cuantas piezas debe suministrar a los colegas que trabajan más allá en la cadena de producción.

saludos


----------



## TomHagen

Muchas gracias a los dos. El hilo ya lo conocía, pero no le encontraba relación con lo mío a la discusión sobre la enegía y el río que van hacia arriba y hacia abajo, hasta que Paquit& lo ha contextualizado en el proceso de producción de una fábrica.
¿Qué os parece entonces "cuántas piezas debe sumministrar a sus compañeros en la siguiente fase de la producción"?

Una vez más, gracias


----------



## Paquita

Eres tú el "nativo" ... que en principio sabe más que yo... 

Sólo me pregunto por qué antepones el adjetivo "siguiente" (amén del error de tipeo de la m doble, jajajaj) y por qué "*en* la fase" que deja lugar a ambigüedad ; diría "de" (que forman parte *de*). Sólo son sugerencias.


----------



## TomHagen

Me parece (soy el "nativo", pero también soy "novato" en este tipo de trabajos) que "siguiente fase" recoje lo que explicabas respecto a en amont y en aval: si los _collègues _que están _en aval_ son los que esperan las piezas de los que están _en amont_, es que trabajan en la siguiente fase/estadio/momento de la producción.

Respecto a "en", quizá haya que completar: "a sus compañeros que trabajan en la siguiente fase..."


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo optaría por : fase *posterior*  (en oposición a fase anterior).


----------



## TomHagen

También es buena opción.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## pmr

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenos días a todos, 
estoy traduciendo un texto y me sale varias veces la palabra "amont" y no sé cómo traducirla.
Aquí os dejo varios ejemplos de las frases en que aparece:
-Le marché de gros *amont* des services de diffusion de la télévision hertzienne terrestre à destination des terminaux mobiles

-Le marché de gros *amont* des services de diffusion de la radio en mode FM

-Pour remédier à ces mêmes difficultés, il pourrait également être envisagé d’imposer à TDF de publier ses offres de *gros amont* au moins deux mois avant de formuler les offres correspondantes sur le *march**é aval*

*-*En pratique, un diffuseur alternatif peut se voir facturer des frais d’étude pour un site et une fréquence donnés sans être retenu sur le *march**é** aval*.

Como veis, hay casos en que se usa en contraposición a "aval".

¿Podría ser mercado ascendente/descendente?


----------



## nmerydem

le marché de gros: "venta al por mayor"
y "amont" , pues esta explicado el los hilos anteriores.

La verdad es que la frase esta bastante chunga...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Creo que aquí opondría _previo/ previamente _a _posterior _o _que sigue/siguiente/subsiguiente_:
- el mercado al por mayor previo al de los servicios...

Preciso que el CNTRL dice:


> *B.−* _Vx_ ou _région._ (ouest de la France et Canada). Adv. et prép.   _Amont_ *1.* Équivalent de la loc. adv. _en amont_ :


No lo conocia, solo _en amont_.

Espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## davidcongeof

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
hilos unidos
​

Bonjour,

Ce ma premier fois que j'utilise le forum. Ma question est sur une contexte pétrolière. Que significaria 

" il s'aggisait d'un project integré impliquant l'Amont et l'Aval: production de ....  "

Yo lo traduciria como: " Se trataba de un proyecto integrado que implica (o implicando)  ???? y avaluo:  produccion de..."

Perdonen los errores en francés y los acentos que me comi en espanhol dado que tengo teclado Français.

à bientôt


----------



## Lerma

Creo que _*marché amont*_ es el mercado de los factores de producción (inputs) y _*marché aval*_ el de los productos elaborados (outputs)


----------



## davidcongeof

Hola Lerma,

Acabo de chequear con uno de mis companheros franceses y me dijo que Amont en el argot petrolero siginifica "upstream" y Aval "downstream"

Para ser sincero no se como se le dice a estos términos en espanhol; pero lo q significa es lo siguiente

upstream: toda actividad relacionada con la exploracion, produccion y cierta refinacion de los hidrocarburos. (upstream= sacarlo del subsuelo)

downstream: actividad que abarca desde la obtencion de plasticos, marketing de los productos (incluyendo el propio petroleo) y ofrecerlos en las bombas gasolineras.


----------



## davidcongeof

Gracias por tu ayuda Lerma!!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

Corriente arriba y corriente abajo



> Corriente - abajo (Downstream)
> Aquellas actividades que tienen lugar entre la carga de aceite crudo en la terminal de transportación y la utilización del aceite por el usuario final. Esto comprende la transportación de aceite crudo a través del océano, el abastecimiento y la comercialización, la refinación, la distribución y el mercadeo de los productos derivados del aceite. Ver también corriente arriba (upstream).





> Corriente arriba (Upstream)
> Las actividades relativas a la exploración, producción y entrega a una terminal de exportación de petróleo crudo.


 
Fuente: Glosario y significado de términos petroleros


----------



## Polly Martins

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola, no sé qué sentido puede tener en esta frase "en amont", ¿me ayudáis?

"*En amont* surgit l'image d'une Espagne dans laquelle les Juifs vécurent libres, nobles, savants"

¿Puedes ser algo así como *más adelante*, o *a la postre*? ¿O es más bien *anteriormente*?

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## esteban

Se supone que "en amont" siempre transmite la idea de alguna etapa inicial de algo. 

En el ejemplo de traductora en apuros, quizás "en las etapas iniciales del aprendizaje" o sencillamente "al principio del aprendizaje" y en el caso de Polly Martins creo que sí convendría "anteriormente" (aunque no sobraría tener un poco más de contexto para estar seguros).

Saludos
esteban


----------



## cachomero

Completamente de acuerdo con Esteban. Por si les sirve, yo utilizo a menudo la idea de 'antipación' o 'de forma anticipada'. Personalmente, creo que podría funcionar bastante bien con las frases de este hilo, excepto la de Polly. Falta un poco de contexto: en amont de quoi ? Chez qui surgit l'idée ?

También está previo y previamente, que traduce la misma idea.


----------



## Polly Martins

Muchas gracias!
En mi caso he decidido traducirlo como *desde un principio*

Abrazos


----------



## Nikem

¿Qué significa "en aval" en esta frase?

De là l’arrivée massive des victimes dans le champ des politiques publiques et,* en aval, *dans le champ policier et judiciaire. 

Por lo que leí en este hilo, podría ser "después", o "luego", ¿no?
De ahí la llegada masiva de víctimas al campo de las políticas públicas y*, luego,* en el campo policial y judicial.


----------



## camillechopin

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Buenas tardes, como podria traducir filière en amont en espanol? 

el contexto es este: La consolidation de la filière en amont et la conquête
de nouveaux marchés sont déterminants pour l’avenir du secteur.
Lo traduzco asi no sé si es exacto:
La consolidación del sector más arriba/por encima

Muchas Gracias


----------



## esteban

Hola camillechopin:


Creo que ya existe una charla al respecto. Pero por si las dudas, podrías decir:


La consolidation de la filière en amont
<=>
La consolidación del sector en la etapa inicial (de la producción)



Saludos
esteban


----------



## pepebotella

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos:
Estoy teniendo problemas con el término propuesto en la frase _Une gestion kanban se matérialise par un circuit de containers et d'étiquettes entre postes avals et _*postes amonts. *
Mi propuesta de traducción del término sería _puestos superiores_ pero no estoy muy conforme. ¿Se os ocurre alguna forma para traducirlo? ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## esteban

Hola pepebotella:

Aparte de lo que ya se ha propuesto, me parece que en un ámbito industrial se podría hablar de "cadena de producción". En principio, "arriba de la cadena de producción" (fases iniciales/previas de la producción) correspondería a "en amont" y "abajo de la cadena de producción" (fases finales/posteriores de la producción) sería en cambio "en aval". Para serte sincero, no sé a qué se refiere exactamente "postes avals et postes amonts". Si "poste" se refiere en este caso a "puesto de trabajo", quizás podrías decir "puestos/cargos arriba y abajo de la cadena de producción"...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## soy-yo

Hola a todos,

Un amigo mío que quería hablar de "une étude en amont" empleo la expresión de "un estudio río arriba" e hizo reír a todos sus amigos españoles.

Entonces ¿Cómo se puede traducir en este caso?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Soy-yo,

Ce serait gentil de nous offrir un peu plus de détails et de nous donner la phrase entière. Des études en amont de quoi ? Et quel genre d'études (universitaires, mémoires, analyses, rapports) ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Gévy,

A vrai dire je n'ai pas la phrase entière mais le collègue est dans les télécommunications, on peut supposer donc que c'est une étude scientifique.

Il est vrai qu'il suffirait de dire : El estudio hecho antes demuestra que ....

Tout compte fait, je cherche à savoir si en espagnol, il existe une expression aussi imagée qu'en français, le résultat étant déjà que "Río arriba" est semble t-il à bannir dans ce genre de phrase. 

Il est intérressant d'avoir une traduction mais ausi intérressant de savoir ce que l'on ne peut pas dire dans une autre langue au risque de faire rire toute l'assemblée.

Amitiés


----------



## Pinchi crinchi

*Nueva pregunta 
hilos unidos*
​
Hola de nuevo! Me gustaría saber que quiere decir la expresión requise en aval. El contexto es la criminología y más concretamente la medicina legal.
"Police scientifique: c'est la activité requise en aval  de la police technique qui consiste par la mise en ouevre de divers disciplines et techniques disciplines.


Muchas gracias y perdonadme si cometo alguna falta,estoy en proceso de aprendizaje.
Au revoir!


----------



## Paquita

Hola Pinchi crinchi:

Como lo puedes comprobar a lo largo de este hilo, aval es lo contrario de amont.

Confío que encuentres la solución en los mensajes anteriores.

En cuanto a "requise", está en nuestro diccionario, aquí


----------

